# Has anyone?



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Odd question..   

Has anyone ever gotten a Brazilian Wax done? And if so.. does it really hurt? I mean very painful?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 29, 2007)

How is your tolerance for pain?  Mine is pretty high, but I was screaming like a little school girl!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I am *sure* you can make a cream for that  :wink: .


----------



## pink-north (Dec 30, 2007)

Shannon I've been wondering the SAME thing!! I haven't worked up the courage to go get one, but need to soon. I'll go if you go .


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Make a cream? hmmmm LOL 

Screaming? I thought after having kids I could take any pain! LOL 

I dont know Dragon, your scaring me a bit! 

How did the process go?


----------



## Bret (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG. I did that before our wedding/honeymoon. Never. Ever. Again. 

Now, the tattoos did not hurt. This, however, was excruciating.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 1, 2008)

I know I'm too big of a wimp for that sort of thing. I'm leaning more towards laser hair removal. Get it gone once and for all. That would be nice.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 1, 2008)

Too funny girls!  I told my husband to be that I'd get one done as my wedding gift to him....I totally chickened out!!  My cousin does it, but she gets the sugaring done, not wax.  I'm not sure what the difference is because you're still RIPPING hair out by the root from some verrrry tender places! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

kelly


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

Speaking of lasar removal, how many times do you have to go? Surely not just once? That would be too easy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, how much does it cost? Laser removal.. 

I think I am chickening out LOL. 
I shave, but gosh..that takes alot of time. :roll: 

I am going to get the body wrap done though


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 4, 2008)

This topic HAS ME ON THE FLOOR!!!  I think I am going to pee my pants!  Argh - I had a good friend who did these and she was always wanting me to "wax my flower!" - never!  Do you all realize this means from belly button to bum crack and everything inbetween - 

THANKS BUTT NO THANKS!  

Want real pain - get the tops of your feet waxed! LOL - that will put the "fun" back into your day!

ps. I have always wanted to man-o-lantern my hubby, like on 40 year old virgin, but he wont let me!  grr.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 4, 2008)

Try sugaring instead of waxing. A lot less painful!

http://www.pioneerthinking.com/bodysugaring.html


I have used it many times.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Zen, how/why is that less painful? It is still riping hair out by the root.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 4, 2008)

From what I understand, the sugar kind of softens/eases things. Don't ask me specifics here, I only have anecdotal evidence. The hair just comes out easier with less pull apparently because of the sugar.


----------



## Bret (Jan 4, 2008)

itsmeroro said:
			
		

> Do you all realize this means from belly button to bum crack and everything inbetween -



Quite aware. I even knew that going in. Never, ever, again. Shaving is fine, thanks.


----------



## webstorewebsites (Jan 10, 2008)

You know... I truly believe that I could take that kind of pain, but the humiliating positions that you have to get into I could never in a million years do. lol


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to show my age and the fact that I am an old woman, but what is a brazalian wax?  Is that a total waxing?  Are you stripped so that you like you are a prepubescent little girl again? I know laugh at me if you want.  :roll:


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 11, 2008)

darn double post


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 11, 2008)

Darn double post


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, that is it CP.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you say OUCCCCCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

criminy, if you wait long enough and get old enough, mother nature takes care of it for you!  There is no pain involved this way. It just happens. LOL


----------



## Chay (Jan 16, 2008)

For laser hair removal, it usually takes 4 to 6 treatments. As for cost, it depends on how large of an area your getting done. I would say it averages between $200.00 and $600.00 per treatment.
And if I could afford it everything below the eyes would be hairless. LOL


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 17, 2008)

I've never done brazilian, but I've had my bikini line waxed and it hurt like a bugger and the little red bumps....

I also tried waxing my own legs once...which is why i stopped shaving all together. I was waxing my legs for a man and as i was staring down at my bloody, not as hairless as i wanted it leg with little blobs of wax STILL clinging to it....i said to myself, "Self, no man is worth this....stop shaving and find one that still loves you anyway."

but i still shave my legs and pits once in a while (for nice occasions where it is less painful to shave than to listen to my mother go on an on about it....."i know we always say you look more like your father....but this is ridiculous!")


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok I just spit coffee all over my puter.  The boss is gonna be pissed!  But this convo is just too funny!  And Wilson...you are correct, no man is worth the pain!  Trust me, both my children were just under 10 lbs at birth, talk about pain!!  But the wax was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy worse, and I had a "friend" do it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

hmmmm :? I think I am going to stick to shaving LOL 
But I am ready to get a body wrap done.. it says I would need a series of 6 of them


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 19, 2008)

I think i made someone else spit diet coke on their screen last week...this is why they have the rule "No food or drink at the computer!"   

What kind of body wrap are you getting done? I do scrubs and wraps and some of them can be done at home....


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've done both waxing and shaving. And gave up! It's painful to do, either way...especially for Mrs. Cluts here. LOL And then when you back off for a while...talk about UNCOMFORTABLE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, as of 10am today I will getting this waxing done.

She has some special cream I am to put on prior to the appointment. Its called "No pain" cream..so it suppose to help 75% of the pain

She also wants me to take an IB Profuern 1 hour prior..so at 9am I will be popping 2 pills LOL 

Wish me luck, I will be getting the brazillain and upper thigh, and underarms done...

whew


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

ladies ladies ladies.....   

I wonder when hair started becoming bad on women??


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 1, 2008)

Ian, it's not just women,,, there are plenty of men who shave, wax and tweeze.. I even know know a guy who won't allow any hair below his eyebrows... Think ears, nose, chin, feet, toes, and EVERYTHING in between... But I'm with you, I don't understand why hairless is considered the norm for American Women. It's a very strange cultural thing. I used to be very pro natural...Back in the early 90s I used to enjoy flashing my hairy pits at certain people purely for shock value. Just to see the reactions.. People reacted as though it was the most disgusting thing in the world. Now I don't much care.. if there is a special occasion, I might shave the pits, or I might not... kind of like a guy with his beard, maybe shave it off for a change of pace, or if you're going to meet the president or something....

As for a brazilian wax... NO thank you!... I had a VERY VERY VERY bad experience with the epilady as  teenager and have since learned to leave well enough alone. (the man who invented THAT torture device should be shot, condemened to hell and forced to use his own invention on himself for all eternity)...


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

I would never let wax touch my body...im hairy as a sasquach (sp???) ...thats the russian/italian in me 


id consider shaving my chest if i was working out and wanted to show off...but ive got nothing to prove so its all good...i just say love me as I am!

I studied a lot of cross-cultural stuff and anthropology in college, its amazing how attitudes change from culture to culture!

i hate shaving my face, i mostly do it to A) stay employed and B) stop that darn itch you get when it gets too long!! ....oh yes and C) my lady likes it that way....so ya know....got to do what the lady likes ...otherwise... hehehe...


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 1, 2008)

I tried waxing once and it took all my skin off.  You think I would have decided it was a bad idea since bandaid adhesive takes off my skin too.
 :shock: 

I'll stick with my razor.
 :? 

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

I used to shave with a straight razor but lost it (you know the OOOOLLD school ones with just one blade...old school Italiano style ...) going to buy some more when i get a chance, a nice set so itll last a while, those things are SOOOO dangerous though, if you flinch or cough or sneeze or something you could seriously slit your throat...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

I like being hairless, because it makes me feel extra clean  
I have all the time but 2 days later, I will be shaving again

So today I took the plunge

They have something called a No Pain Cream, and you put it on 30mins before the procedure.

And she uses this special wax, not the normal sticky stuff ..this way doesnt stick to your skin, but to the hair...

And you know.. I was just fine.. it hurt very little, we laughed and talked during the whole thing.

So I am happy with my journey, no more shaving for me.. I will be seeing her in 4 weeks


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2008)

So, for how long after the procedure does a person remain smooth?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2008)

> I wonder when hair started becoming bad on women??



I don't think it is so much that hair is bad, it's more that smooth is good. It can also enhance certain recreational activities.


----------



## IanT (Apr 1, 2008)

yeeees this is true...i can definitely vouge for that  :twisted:  freakaleek


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

well for me its clean and smooth..no spouse for the other activities

4weeks Tab, gotta go back withing 4 weeks give a take a few days


----------



## Becky (Apr 2, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > I don't think it is so much that hair is bad, it's more that smooth is good. It can also enhance certain recreational activities.


Am I sharing too much if I say that not enough hair freaks me out & _curtails_ some recreational activities? It looks pre-pubescent, which disturbs me...


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 2, 2008)

Becky said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, it is pre-pubescent looking. it reminds me of one of the vagina monologues....


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 2, 2008)

I was talking about *swimming*, now look where everyone's mind went-LOL!

Shannan, you don't  go back for 4 weeks, but for how long are you  shall we say "swimsuit ready?"


----------



## IanT (Apr 2, 2008)

lol ... yeahhhh i  might have put everyone on that note then   :wink:  cant help it


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

you got once a month Tab...

I am still checking it out.. and 1 week later.. still no hair  

I cant believe I am actually walking around extra happy about it lol

so i got back 1st of May give a take a few days


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to assume all are talking about removal of hair from their legs, underarms, arms, eyebrows, men's chest, or head.  Lets make sure those are the only places we are openly discussing here, OK. :wink:

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

uuuhh no Paul...the other area  


ETA: SINCE I GUESS THIS TYPE OF DISCUSSION IS INAPPROPRIATE FOR THIS FORUM... I WILL NO LONGER DISCUSS IT...

CENSORED. (closes mouth)


----------



## pink-north (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats Smell on taking the plunge. I really need to go in now that the warm weather is coming on.


----------

